

Why are doctors still outperforming surgical robots? - nbj914
http://www.theatlantic.com/health/archive/2012/03/the-robots-of-medicine-do-the-benefits-outweigh-the-costs/253654/

======
kirmizi
Although I like the article, simply comparing the outcomes in few specific
surgeries might not give you the whole picture about things like recovery
times. Also there is a general misconception about 'robotic' surgery which
causes high expectations and making statements like 'we're still outperforming
them' pointless, none of current surgical robots are autonomous and they
probably won't be for a long time. Currently what they do mostly is increase
precision and stability, enable remote access etc. So the last quote will
stand, if you have a bad surgeon controlling a good robot it won't help much.

------
mbesto
Great article. Love the Atlantic. But please, why change the title on HN?

~~~
ldayley
A/B testing headlines for upvotes?

